# O...My...Gosh....



## trulybl3ssed

I tested at 6 in the morning and I got this with a minute :) This is the first time I've ever been to take the test strip out of the casing, hold it up to the light and actually SEE pink and not an evap line hours later :) I don't even know how to tell DH yet!!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo 34 marked.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 205









9dpo 31 marked.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 181









9dpo33.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 192


----------



## jelly tots

wow congratulations!!! 
been following your posts all tww so very pleased for you. hope i become as lucky as yourself.x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

trulybl3ssed said:


> I tested at 6 in the morning and I got this with a minute :) This is the first time I've ever been to take the test strip out of the casing, hold it up to the light and actually SEE pink and not an evap line hours later :) I don't even know how to tell DH yet!!

.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

jelly tots said:


> wow congratulations!!!
> been following your posts all tww so very pleased for you. hope i become as lucky as yourself.x

Thank you! It's very faint but it's definitely there :) I'm sending you a ton of baby dust!


----------



## Hugsys

Yay! Well done to you! :hugs: what DPO are you right now and are you going to tell DH in one of those funky ways or just jump on him with excitement?!


----------



## IGL

Congratulations!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Hugsys said:


> Yay! Well done to you! :hugs: what DPO are you right now and are you going to tell DH in one of those funky ways or just jump on him with excitement?!

I'm 9dpo, CD23. I have no clue yet lol. I don't wanna just call him up and be like "yea I'm pregnant" ..lol..I'm going to plan something out for when he comes home later. Unfortunately though I'm sick. I have a bad stomach virus.


----------



## Sara35

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Hugsys

Alot of people are getting their positive this month... I hope its the month for everyone... babies all round! :haha:


----------



## tryin4baby

yayyyyyy so pleased for you hun, fab news. H&H 9 months


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd!


----------



## westie11

That looks very good! xx


----------



## xlouloux

Hope that's what I think it is, congratssss!!! So making me want to test now eeeek babydusttt x


----------



## SHump76

Congrats!!


----------



## IrishGirl

Congrats hun:)


----------



## littlecharli

COngratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Nikie

Im so happy for u! Woo hoo! im gonna test tomorrow!x


----------



## Katwa8

I just wrote good luck on your previous post.... And here you are all bfp'd up! Congratulations!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Haha thanks :)

These look so much better :)
 



Attached Files:







9dpo FIXED 2 marked.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 36









9dpo FIXED 2 invert.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 34









9dpo 34 BVetter Marked.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 38









9dpo 34 BVetter ibverted.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## tryin4baby

can see the lines without making the pic bigger :) :hug:


----------



## taylorxx

OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

tryin4baby said:


> can see the lines without making the pic bigger :) :hug:

I know, that makes me SO happy :) Thank you!!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

taylorxx said:


> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!

And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?


----------



## taylorxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...

April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

taylorxx said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...

Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!


----------



## taylorxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!Click to expand...

I'm making it official and putting it my sig! :haha: This is seriously such awesome news! As soon as I saw those pictures I was bouncing in my seat going crazy lol. OH must of thought I was crazy :rofl: I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sbl

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

So happy for u!!!

xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Babykiser

:happydance: congrats!!!!! i knew it was coming! wishing u a h&h 9 months!!!!! i will have to come stalk the 1st tri section so i can check up on u lol


----------



## trulybl3ssed

taylorxx said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making it official and putting it my sig! :haha: This is seriously such awesome news! As soon as I saw those pictures I was bouncing in my seat going crazy lol. OH must of thought I was crazy :rofl: I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!Click to expand...

Haha, you're soo funny lolol. That is exactly how I reacted when I saw yours! LOL You know I'm taking a digi in a few days, right? I just have to lol. I still dunno how to tell DH...smh...I waited for this moment for so long and I can't think of ONE freaking way lol. 

Oh yea, I'm going to put it in my siggie too!


----------



## pink mum

congratulations truly blessed


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Babykiser said:


> :happydance: congrats!!!!! i knew it was coming! wishing u a h&h 9 months!!!!! i will have to come stalk the 1st tri section so i can check up on u lol

Awww hon, you're so sweet :) Thank you so much. I cannot wait for you to get yours. Hopefully we can be in the first tri. together :flower:


----------



## cass11

YAY!!! How exciting for you trulyblessed!!!! You are tempting me to test today too, Im the same DPO as you and have some crazy symptoms!!! Fingers crossed for a beautiful and happy and of course healthy 9 months!! x


----------



## taylorxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making it official and putting it my sig! :haha: This is seriously such awesome news! As soon as I saw those pictures I was bouncing in my seat going crazy lol. OH must of thought I was crazy :rofl: I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're soo funny lolol. That is exactly how I reacted when I saw yours! LOL You know I'm taking a digi in a few days, right? I just have to lol. I still dunno how to tell DH...smh...I waited for this moment for so long and I can't think of ONE freaking way lol.
> 
> Oh yea, I'm going to put it in my siggie too!Click to expand...


Oh I cannot wait!!! Are you going to post the pic on this thread or create a new one? I'll be stalking BNB looking for it lol


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thanks Cass!! Good luck when you do test!


----------



## Babykiser

trulybl3ssed said:


> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: congrats!!!!! i knew it was coming! wishing u a h&h 9 months!!!!! i will have to come stalk the 1st tri section so i can check up on u lol
> 
> Awww hon, you're so sweet :) Thank you so much. I cannot wait for you to get yours. Hopefully we can be in the first tri. together :flower:Click to expand...

hope so tooo!!! 4dpo for me so who knows!! and i know some people are going to be sad to see u go, but happy for you. every since i joined b&b i always see that u comment on posts and try to help as much as u can, and people appreciate that!! you so deserve to be moving on and hope the ladies in the 1st tri appreciate you like we all did :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

taylorxx said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making it official and putting it my sig! :haha: This is seriously such awesome news! As soon as I saw those pictures I was bouncing in my seat going crazy lol. OH must of thought I was crazy :rofl: I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're soo funny lolol. That is exactly how I reacted when I saw yours! LOL You know I'm taking a digi in a few days, right? I just have to lol. I still dunno how to tell DH...smh...I waited for this moment for so long and I can't think of ONE freaking way lol.
> 
> Oh yea, I'm going to put it in my siggie too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I cannot wait!!! Are you going to post the pic on this thread or create a new one? I'll be stalking BNB looking for it lolClick to expand...

Apparently I was reported for posting a BFP announcement in this thread. I fail to see why as I've seen SO many others posting their BFP announcements here. I understand there is a section for BFPs but I figured why not? Everyone else is. I could understand why some don't want to see it in the TTC but the TWW? So, no I can't post it here. However, it'll be in the BFP announcement section :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Babykiser said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babykiser said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: congrats!!!!! i knew it was coming! wishing u a h&h 9 months!!!!! i will have to come stalk the 1st tri section so i can check up on u lol
> 
> Awww hon, you're so sweet :) Thank you so much. I cannot wait for you to get yours. Hopefully we can be in the first tri. together :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hope so tooo!!! 4dpo for me so who knows!! and i know some people are going to be sad to see u go, but happy for you. every since i joined b&b i always see that u comment on posts and try to help as much as u can, and people appreciate that!! you so deserve to be moving on and hope the ladies in the 1st tri appreciate you like we all did :)Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you so much! I'm sending you a ton of baby dust. I hope you can be in the first tri. with me!


----------



## kwilliams

congrats!


----------



## taylorxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> OMG YAAAAAAAAAAAY!!! :happydance: That's a BFP!! I'm *SO* happy for you! This is awesome news!
> 
> And now I'm moving over to the First Trimester! :) I'm due April 29th, 2012. You?Click to expand...
> 
> April 18, 11 days before you. Lets be bump buddies!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Aww, I am so happy for you :):) Heck yea!!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm making it official and putting it my sig! :haha: This is seriously such awesome news! As soon as I saw those pictures I was bouncing in my seat going crazy lol. OH must of thought I was crazy :rofl: I'm so happy for you, congratulations!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, you're soo funny lolol. That is exactly how I reacted when I saw yours! LOL You know I'm taking a digi in a few days, right? I just have to lol. I still dunno how to tell DH...smh...I waited for this moment for so long and I can't think of ONE freaking way lol.
> 
> Oh yea, I'm going to put it in my siggie too!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I cannot wait!!! Are you going to post the pic on this thread or create a new one? I'll be stalking BNB looking for it lolClick to expand...
> 
> Apparently I was reported for posting a BFP announcement in this thread. I fail to see why as I've seen SO many others posting their BFP announcements here. I understand there is a section for BFPs but I figured why not? Everyone else is. I could understand why some don't want to see it in the TTC but the TWW? So, no I can't post it here. However, it'll be in the BFP announcement section :)Click to expand...

Wow WTH? I know you can't post BFPs in the TTC section, but you can in the TWW... right? I mean that's what the TWW is for, counting down the days until testing. That's *so* stupid. I don't understand why people get so upset at women posting BFPs here, I'm always happy for others. It's a great thing to see! I'll keep a look out in that section for your thread! :) Congratulations once again hun xx


----------



## gypsy1981

Congratulations on your BFP :) You deserve the happiness and try not to let the reporting issue drag you down - somebody is obviously just having a bad day but don't let it overshadow your brilliant news :happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## POASFiend

so happy to hear!!!!!! Congrats and H&H 9mo to you.:yellow::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Looks just like mine did at 8dpo!! Congrats!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I want to thank you all for being so supportive and happy for me. I couldn't thank you all enough :)


----------



## JleStar

woohoo!! so happy for you hun!  Thanks for all your replies and advice by the way. Are you moving on to other forums now? How exciting for you :flower:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

JleStar said:


> woohoo!! so happy for you hun! Thanks for all your replies and advice by the way. Are you moving on to other forums now? How exciting for you :flower:

You're welcome hon!! Yea, I'm in the First Tri now. I'll be here though! :flower:


----------



## SLH

Congratulations! I wish you all the best and hope you have a H&H.


----------



## TrAyBaby

congratulations chica, you really do deserve it. Im more of a stalker and read a lot of threads :blush: but you are one of those women who truly help others with your words of hope and encouragement. From the bottom of my heart i wish you a H&H 9 months :flower:

I hope to be joining you in the first tri very soon


----------



## trulybl3ssed

TrAyBaby said:


> congratulations chica, you really do deserve it. Im more of a stalker and read a lot of threads :blush: but you are one of those women who truly help others with your words of hope and encouragement. From the bottom of my heart i wish you a H&H 9 months :flower:
> 
> I hope to be joining you in the first tri very soon

:hugs: Thank you so much for your words. That means a lot to me! I'll still be here trying to help people, plus I want to know how you're all doing. Thank you so much and I hope you get your BFP very soon!!:flower:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

SLH said:


> Congratulations! I wish you all the best and hope you have a H&H.

Thank you sweetie. I reallllllly hope to have you in the first tri soon!!


----------



## SLH

trulybl3ssed said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I wish you all the best and hope you have a H&H.
> 
> Thank you sweetie. I reallllllly hope to have you in the first tri soon!!Click to expand...

I plan on joining you in about 4 weeks! You will have to keep us updated and we want to see darker lines in the days to come! :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

SLH said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I wish you all the best and hope you have a H&H.
> 
> Thank you sweetie. I reallllllly hope to have you in the first tri soon!!Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on joining you in about 4 weeks! You will have to keep us updated and we want to see darker lines in the days to come! :)Click to expand...

Yay, I hope you do hon! Oh, you know I'll be testing more!! lol I can't help it but I'll admit I did pretty good this cycle. Only tested at 8dpo and 9dpo when normally I would've tested at 6dpo lol...meanwhile I was tempted then but held off. I'll probably test tomorrow morning since I'll be 10dpo, or I'll wait until I'm late for AF and I'll use a digi too :)


----------



## IrishGirl

Congrats again hun lol.I too was reported when i got my BFP lol.I was sooooooo excited after 5.5 years i didnt think and put it in 2ww.After all the help ive given to people over time i was soooooooo shocked to be reported and my post was moved to BFP section.
Congrats again hun:)YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

IrishGirl said:


> Congrats again hun lol.I too was reported when i got my BFP lol.I was sooooooo excited after 5.5 years i didnt think and put it in 2ww.After all the help ive given to people over time i was soooooooo shocked to be reported and my post was moved to BFP section.
> Congrats again hun:)YOUR PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: Thank you sweetie :) Yea, I mean I understand but to be the only one reported right now when someone just posted after me, it's like a slap in the face lol. I don't want to see her get reported though. It's whatever, things happen. I'm just happy :) Thanks again and good luck to you!


----------



## sarasparra

Brilliant news, am so happy for you :happydance: 

Big congrats on your :bfp: and have a great pregnancy.

Hopefully see you in the 1st Tri section soon
x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Wishing you a ton of baby dust! Thanks :)


----------



## xxVickyxx

Congratulations on ur BFP!! You deserve it so so much!! am still waiting for AF to arrive, 12 dpo, i got a positive this morning but it disappeared so know it was an evap and i had blood on my cervix, nothing since tho but i know shes on her way. I hope to join you in 1st tri soon tho am giving up ttc, just going to let nature take its cause for now, happy and healthy 9 months to u xx


----------



## Mrs.E

Massive congratulations! :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

xxVickyxx said:


> Congratulations on ur BFP!! You deserve it so so much!! am still waiting for AF to arrive, 12 dpo, i got a positive this morning but it disappeared so know it was an evap and i had blood on my cervix, nothing since tho but i know shes on her way. I hope to join you in 1st tri soon tho am giving up ttc, just going to let nature take its cause for now, happy and healthy 9 months to u xx

Aww hon, don't give up. I know it's hard. When we were ttc our son it took 7 months and I thought I'd never get pregnant. Unfortunately I miscarried during that time too. It's very hard but you can do it. :) Baby dust to you and hope to see you in the first tri soon!!


----------



## xxVickyxx

trulybl3ssed said:


> xxVickyxx said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on ur BFP!! You deserve it so so much!! am still waiting for AF to arrive, 12 dpo, i got a positive this morning but it disappeared so know it was an evap and i had blood on my cervix, nothing since tho but i know shes on her way. I hope to join you in 1st tri soon tho am giving up ttc, just going to let nature take its cause for now, happy and healthy 9 months to u xx
> 
> Aww hon, don't give up. I know it's hard. When we were ttc our son it took 7 months and I thought I'd never get pregnant. Unfortunately I miscarried during that time too. It's very hard but you can do it. :) Baby dust to you and hope to see you in the first tri soon!!Click to expand...

I just think a more relaxed approach may work. i am goin to florida in 6 weeks so i said to my OH that af may not arrive whilst we are away or i could concieve then so am stopping the opks and everything else and just letting nature take its course, ive become obssessed and i dnt like it, its getting me down. Sorry to hear about ur miscarriage. Am so so glad u got ur Bfp, congratulations again xx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I agree. When we did finally get pregnant with our son we weren't trying that cycle. We just randomly DTD. I was SHOCKED when I got a positive.


----------



## FragileDoll

Congratulations, hun.


----------



## lushgirl84

congratulations hunni, very pleased for you xx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thanks and I wanna apologize that my BFP announcement is x3 on this part of the forum! I had made one in the TTC forum, the TWW forum and this forum but because no one wants BFP announcements in the TTC forum and the TWW forum, they brought it here. So, sorry for all the threads on the same subject!!


----------



## Mummy_Mac

Congrats hun 

Am new to BNB but have been eagerly reading your threads which have been very encouraging! 

You deserve it now you can look forward to the next 8 months. 

XXX


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

V xxx


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mummy_Mac said:


> Congrats hun
> 
> Am new to BNB but have been eagerly reading your threads which have been very encouraging!
> 
> You deserve it now you can look forward to the next 8 months.
> 
> XXX

:hugs: Thank you hon!! keep in touch!


----------



## Mzladyk

Congrats I have been following your post for the pass few weeks, I hope you have a healthy and happy nine months. 
You are so tempting me to test I tested Saturday and got a BFN but I was only 8dpo but I am scared that it will be another BFN.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thank you hon :) When I tested yesterday at 8dpo I wasn't sure what my results were. It looked like a BFN but some thought BFP. I wasn't too sure. This morning however you can definitely tell :) I think you should try it!


----------



## dizzydoll

Congrats on your :bfp: hun!!
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! :happydance:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thank you hon!


----------



## future_numan

Even though I posted on your other thread.. again, Congratulations x


----------



## GemmaReading

You legend!!!!! Well done sweety. Shame I had to find out via a weird old thread on ttc. Thanks for all your help - stay around and help us!!!! Loved your story xxx :happydance:


----------



## Peters Pooky

Congratulations Truly! Happy and healthy 9 months! I hope to see you in first tri very soon!


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats hun!!! Hoping to be following in your footsteps soon :D


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS!!!! yay you are going to be a mommy! I plan on joining you very soon so keep a look out for me :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thanks! I hope to see you there soon!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

GemmaReading said:


> You legend!!!!! Well done sweety. Shame I had to find out via a weird old thread on ttc. Thanks for all your help - stay around and help us!!!! Loved your story xxx :happydance:

You're very welcome and if you ever need me just PM me!! Thanks and I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## msblack32

Congrats!!!!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thanks!


----------



## wishingfor3rd

Welcome to the April babies club!!! ive been following you on the ttc and am very happy for you! h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

wishingfor3rd said:


> Welcome to the April babies club!!! ive been following you on the ttc and am very happy for you! h&h 9 months :happydance:

Aww thank you sweetie! I am happy to be there:flower:


----------



## minime11

Congrats on your BFP, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Thanks hon!


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Mrs.E

Aww well done hunni! xxx Congratulations!


----------

